# 5D Mk. III user manual download -where?



## Pixyl (Mar 10, 2012)

Is the Canon 5D Mark III user manual available for download from anywhere yet? 
Google hasn't been of much help so far...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2012)

Not that I've found, yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

I often find that it does not appear until well after deliveries start. Same with the software downloads. As much interest as there is, they should publish it now.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm checking the US and European sites daily...

If they don't publish at time of release, maybe someone would be kind enough to scan and post? Pretty, pretty please?


----------



## tt (Mar 12, 2012)

You're pretty much guaranteed that the news of the manual being released wi hit the tech news/ front page here or an active thread v rapidly. 
No real extra articles on the canon learn site but hopefully that will get bulked out too. 
Have previous manuals leaked early? 
Presumably if China's getting an early delivery then their manuals (inc English potentially) will leak first?


----------



## fotoray (Mar 12, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> You really have to wonder why in the hell these companies cannot be bothered to release a .pdf of the manual on their website once the camera is announced and in production. They sure as heck have it available. I can not imagine what they gain from this except pissing off customers who have bought the camera and would like to get a head start on the interface and features.
> 
> Just plain dumb....
> 
> Are you listening Canon? If so, splain this one to us!



+1 I have pre-ordered and would like a head start on learning about the camera.

Also, it seems to me that an early release of the manual may help people decide IF they want to buy. A very reasonable marketing approach.


----------



## MST (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is the 5D Mark III Manual in English.

http://ul.to/5aeomh4t


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

MST said:


> Here is the 5D Mark III Manual in English.
> 
> http://ul.to/5aeomh4t



"Not available

Our service is currently unavailable in your country. We are sorry about that."
No go in the USA, any chance at alternate host or direct link?


----------



## FocalFury (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice find! Thanks!



MST said:


> Here is the 5D Mark III Manual in English.
> 
> http://ul.to/5aeomh4t


----------



## citro (Mar 15, 2012)

Confirmed! Love you, MST!
404 pages of joy!


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

Could one of you lovely downloaders attach it to a reply here, or maybe upload to mediafire.com if it's too big for a post? I'd owe you a super awesome high five if you could do that.


----------



## noodles (Mar 15, 2012)

Upload here is limited to 4MB 

The file is 28.2 MB


----------



## RichFisher (Mar 15, 2012)

MST said:


> Here is the 5D Mark III Manual in English.
> 
> http://ul.to/5aeomh4t



Is not available in the US. Can someone please repost it?

Thanks


----------



## RichFisher (Mar 15, 2012)

*US LINK*

I believe that this is the manual. On quick inspections, it looks legit

http://www.dslrpassion.com/download/54-dslr-manuals/163-download-canon-eos-1d-mark-iii-manual-in-pdf.html


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 15, 2012)

Could someone do a repost of the file from the .to website? Pretty please?


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: US LINK*



RichFisher said:


> I believe that this is the manual. On quick inspections, it looks legit
> 
> http://www.dslrpassion.com/download/54-dslr-manuals/163-download-canon-eos-1d-mark-iii-manual-in-pdf.html



That's for the 1Ds, but thanks for trying! (there's no sarcasm there.)


----------



## DramaMask (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's a mirror.

http://wtrns.fr/B7n5jBl1ESx78k

Should be up for the next two weeks.


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 15, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> Here's a mirror.
> 
> http://wtrns.fr/B7n5jBl1ESx78k
> 
> Should be up for the next two weeks.



THANKS!


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> Here's a mirror.
> 
> http://wtrns.fr/B7n5jBl1ESx78k
> 
> Should be up for the next two weeks.


That one works, thanks!


----------



## RichFisher (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: US LINK*



kidnaper said:


> RichFisher said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that this is the manual. On quick inspections, it looks legit
> ...


----------



## thatguy (Mar 15, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> Here's a mirror.
> 
> http://wtrns.fr/B7n5jBl1ESx78k
> 
> Should be up for the next two weeks.



Thank you!


----------



## Crapking (Mar 15, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> Here's a mirror.
> 
> http://wtrns.fr/B7n5jBl1ESx78k
> 
> Should be up for the next two weeks.



+3 in Honor of the Mark 3 !!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2012)

It's now officially available for download from the Canon USA 5DIII page.


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: US LINK*



RichFisher said:


> I believe that this is the manual. On quick inspections, it looks legit
> 
> http://www.dslrpassion.com/download/54-dslr-manuals/163-download-canon-eos-1d-mark-iii-manual-in-pdf.html



That's the 1Ds MkIII


----------



## facedodge (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm reading the manual and I don't even have a preorder. Something is wrong with me. :-\


----------



## thorondor (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is the link (to fix the previous one) to download the Canon 5D Mark III Manual and official Pocket Guide:

http://www.dslrpassion.com/news/36-canon/372-download-canon-5d-mark-iii-instruction-manual-and-pocket-guide-in-pdf.html

I don't have the camera yet but I am reading the manual too, what is wrong with this


----------

